# HauntX Show Press Release



## ScaryTinker (Apr 24, 2008)

*HauntX Press Release*

*HauntX Haunter’s Retreat & Tradeshow – May 9 – 11, 2014 – Reno, Nevada*
Host Venue is Circus Circus Hotel

Open to the public HauntX is an affordable show featuring a top-notch education program focusing on real world solutions for haunters. Most education is included in the admission price. 

With a philosophy of “Work Hard / Play Hard” Hauntx will feature seminars and workshops during extended hours. A paranormal tour to Virginia City, vampire themed pub crawl, costume ball, and cheesy movie night are on the entertainment calendar.

The entire Circus Circus Reno Convention Center has been reserved for the event including part of the adjacent parking structure for a product demonstration haunted house. The tradeshow includes areas for animatronics and a dark zone.

With 1500 rooms available, entire floors at the host hotel have been reserved for attendees. Special attendee pricing on upgraded accommodations average $65/night during the show.

HauntX is an exhibitor friendly event with 10’x 10’ booths starting at $400.

For updates like us on Facebook (Facebook.com/hauntx) or join our newsletter at www.hauntx.com

Schedule Overview
Thursday 5/8 – Extended seminars & Virginia City paranormal tour
Friday 5/9 – Tradeshow, classes & Vampire pub crawl
Saturday 5/10 – Tradeshow, classes & Circus of the Damned Masquerade Ball
Sunday 5/11 – Tradeshow, classes, Grave “yard sale”, Cheesy movie night

Press contact - Steven Colberg - Steve at ScaryTinkerLabs.com


----------

